# Rc Byrd and greenup levels



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Could someone that regularly fishes these pool tell me decent water levels to fish these pools below the dam it’s well over a hr drive and I made that drive to many times and had to turn right around when I got there this year I’m going to try to do my homework. Also maybe as a bonus question I could possibly get a fishing report for them hoping to catch saugers but will fish for dang near anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Save this link, you will always have the info you need.

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

a.c shiner said:


> Could someone that regularly fishes these pool tell me decent water levels to fish these pools below the dam it’s well over a hr drive and I made that drive to many times and had to turn right around when I got there this year I’m going to try to do my homework. Also maybe as a bonus question I could possibly get a fishing report for them hoping to catch saugers but will fish for dang near anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gauge at the Byrd is sometimes hinky, it pays to double check it against the Huntington gauge.--once you get the hang of how they relate. 

As I recall, someone here once said that 19ft or less at the Byrd meant the lower platform was dry. The thread is probably still here somewhere below.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, and water levels to fish. Someone who fishes the Byrd more often can probably tell you better but it has always been a crap shoot for me. I have not noticed much rhyme or reason.

Sometimes I don't get what I went for but I have caught, and not caught, fish at any water clarity and any level below the upper deck. I reckon the whims of the baitfish make the call.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Greenup walkway is fishable if it is bellow 17 ft for lower level and 21 ft for upper level


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Shiner,, You know that the Greenup pool is the water above the dam. The water from Greenup dam to the Meldahl dam is the Meldahl pool, then the Byrd pool is the water to the Racine dam. Crazy how they name them, but just didn't want to confuse you. Rick was right on about the levels.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the link to USC that I use most of the time


http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?river


----------

